# buying new hymer



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Where can I order/ buy a new 2012 hymer 840 S type here in the uk
GEOMAR


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

TravelWorld are one of the new Hymer dealers but I think there is another further north than them.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try:

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/service1/dealers/Suche.html&country=GB

tony


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

The closest dealer to you would be Knowparke in Livingstone. Great dealership, winning many awards. Have never bought a van from them as they have never been a dealer for vans I wanted. But I have bought parts and accessories from them and they are very good

Do a search on here, lots of praise for their good service

Stewart

(Aberdeen Loon)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Send the money (cash only) to me and you will not regret it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Knowepark are not agents for Hymer, you will not be able to order an S Class (new ) from them.

tony


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You could give these a try. Not far from Edinburgh. Eriba dealers but do have links with Hymer.

[email protected]


----------



## CUDDLES (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello
just reading your message i have a hymer s class 800

With only 6000 miles 4 year old for sale.

Ring 07841 100 665.

Name John....


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Knowepark are not agents for Hymer, you will not be able to order an S Class (new ) from them.
> 
> tony


Yes they are....I spoke to the Manager last week and Knowparke are definately a Hymer Approved dealer.

The huge banner above the sales area saying Hymer Dealer is a bit of a clue


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you thought of southern Ireland although we are in UK we got a great deal for new Hymer two years ago.The dealer we bought ours from was Donagheys of Letterkenny Donegal.With the exchange rate being good with the euro at the moment worth a try.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Knowepark
I have bought two vans from them - good to deal with and great after sales too
They have a shed load of new Hymers in stock with some huge discounts


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, but they are grey imports, try getting warranty work done, or habitation services. :wink: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Knowepark are not agents for Hymer, you will not be able to order an S Class (new ) from them.
> ...


I thought it was announced earlier in the year, along with Travelworld and Lowdhams?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Obviously Hymer website out of date, :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Apologies to Stewart, and Jamie,

See below:


Hymer

Following the closure of Hymer UK and the news that the German manufacturer will appoint a number of new dealers throughout the UK, it has been confirmed that Highbridge Caravans in Somerset, Travelworld in Shropshire, Lowdhams Huddersfield in West Yorkshire and Knowepark in Scotland have all been awarded the Hymer franchise.
The new UK director for Hymer, Paul Kershaw, has said almost the entire UK dealer network had expressed interest in becoming a Hymer dealer over the past few weeks.

tony


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

mmm the thing that struck me in the Hymer press release was, "UK director for Hymer, Paul Kershaw" He worked at Brownhills Hymer UK and was a right akward unhelpful man IMHO

I was going to try and direct you again to the Hymer site as Knowpark has a huge Hymer Dealer sign installed recently :roll:


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

All the UK dealers are on the Hymer website on

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/service1/dealers/Suche.html?country=GB&city=&radius=0

Cheers


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Stewart, pity they don't update their website besides a new sign. :roll: 

tony


----------

